# Different/unusual frogs!



## wasgij (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi guys, I've kept plenty of frogs but I would like to see or hear of some of the more unusual species being kept!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 3, 2012)

I saw a couple of these guys the other day when buying some geckos 
http://images.mywork.com.au/uploads_photo_gallery/greenlea/290View_Frogs29.jpg


----------



## Jeffa (Mar 3, 2012)

GeckoJosh said:


> I saw a couple of these guys the other day when buying some geckos
> http://images.mywork.com.au/uploads_photo_gallery/greenlea/290View_Frogs29.jpg



Holy cross toads, nice.
I have kept l rothi, l wilcox and l rubella. nothing uncommon but still unusual in captivity.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 3, 2012)

Have you had any luck breeding them?


----------



## snakeg56 (Mar 3, 2012)

how about these fellasView attachment 241226


----------



## wasgij (Mar 4, 2012)

wow that's great so there is some out there!

Jeffa do you still keep rothii?


----------



## Jeffa (Mar 4, 2012)

wasgij said:


> wow that's great so there is some out there!
> 
> Jeffa do you still keep rothii?



Mate I do not. I could go out the back catch 2 of them and have them in a set up inside. It is legal to keep up to 8 wild caught frogs in your area with no more than 2 of each species, living in QLD and all.

Very flighty species, def a look no touch species, I even bred them about 4 years ago and let the tadpoles go in the reserves creek. 

I have not heard of people keeping this species on licence (shame)

Have any of you guys got a list of species that are actively kept in captivity?



GeckoJosh said:


> Have you had any luck breeding them?



Up here it is easy to breed them, Just wait for the first heavy summer rains and place a pair of a species in a fish tank with water and floating vegetation and make sure you have a mesh lid. Wake up in the morning and there is a great chance there will be frog spawn. I even bred l infrafrenata twice in the same wet season same pair.


----------



## wasgij (Mar 4, 2012)

sure don't know about the other states but in Vic they would be these.

*On licence (and not too hard to obtain)*
Blue Mountains Tree Frog Litoria citropa
Dainty Green Tree Frog Litoria gracilenta
Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog Litoria fallax
Giant Barred Frog Mixophyes iteratus
Giant Tree Frog Litoria infrafrenata
Green Tree Frog Litoria caerulea
Leseur’s Frog Litoria lesueuri
Peron's Tree Frog Litoria peronii
Whistling Tree Frog Litoria verreauxii Green and Golden Bell Frog Litoria aurea 
Growling Grass Frog Litoria raniformis 
Magnificent Tree Frog Litoria splendida 
Red-eyed Tree Frog Litoria chlorisi
(Now even that list, I have had quite some difficulty finding sp I found a few years ago, which is quite frustrating to be honest! namely blue mountains tree frogs, green and golden bell frogs and even growling grass frogs)


*On licence (hard/difficult/impossible to find)*Brown Striped Frog Limnodynastes peronii
Common Spadefoot Toad Neobatrachus sudelli
Giant Barred Frog Mixophyes iteratus
Great Barred Frog Mixophyes fasciolatus
Haswell’s Frog Paracrinia haswelli
Leaf Green Tree Frog Litoria phyllochroa
Southern Smooth Froglet Geocrinia laevis
Water-holding Frog Cyclorana platycephala
Whistling Tree Frog Litoria verreauxii
Giant Burrowing Frog Heleioporus australiacus 
Northern Dwarf Tree Frog Litoria bicolor 
Orange Thighed Tree Frog Litoria xanthomera
Roth's Tree Frog Litoria rothii
Southern Toadlet Pseudophryne semimarmorata


(please note that these are my observations of frogs licenced in Vic)


----------



## Jeffa (Mar 4, 2012)

wasgij said:


> sure don't know about the other states but in Vic they would be these.
> 
> *On licence (and not too hard to obtain)*
> Blue Mountains Tree Frog Litoria citropa
> ...



Cheers for that. Is it legal to acquire say Roths tree frog from the lost frogs group (banana frogs) etc, and then have it on licence? breed a pair then seel these on licence?
Should be a good way to get some uncommon and unheard of kept frogs back on the licencing system?
Must be by an approved frog caring group otherwise people will probably poach from the wild.


----------



## wasgij (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't see why not, If you can legally obtain a species from your own property, then what's to say you couldn't? One of the very reasons I was curious was that there is soo many species able to be kept and yet very few that actually are. I would love to start up a project and re-introduce them into the hobby.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 4, 2012)

wasgij said:


> I don't see why not, If you can legally obtain a species from your own property, then what's to say you couldn't? One of the very reasons I was curious was that there is soo many species able to be kept and yet very few that actually are. I would love to start up a project and re-introduce them into the hobby.


One of the conditions of collecting frogs on your property in QLD is that any progeny must be released and the collected frogs cannot be sold


----------



## Radar (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm reasonably sure you are not able to collect them if you already have a reptile license - If you don't have a license you can collect and keep, if you do have a license you have to buy captive bred animals and all the same stuff goes as if you were buying a pet snake.


----------



## wasgij (Mar 4, 2012)

completely understandable and all together frustrating at the same time! It gets difficult to coordinate too when every state has completely different licencing laws and regulations. I'll just have to keep searching, maybe I'll find some more species one day! If anyone hears of any of the aforementioned species around, let me know! (PM me)

Has anyone else seen many other species kicking around? would love to see more!


----------

